# TV links - Rest in Peace



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Guardian Unlimited Business said:
			
		

> *Major pirate website shut down*
> 
> 
> One of the world's most-used pirate film websites has been closed after providing links to illegal versions of major Hollywood hits and TV shows.
> ...




Bastards.

Does anyone know of a similar site? I know 90% of the stuff they linked to was on Veoh, Stage6, Dailymotion and Toudou. But does anyone know of a site like tv-links that can fill the void in my heart? T______T


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy shit.

A friend of mine finally got high speed internet today( lmao! late?) and he wanted to catch up with alot of shows his broke ass couldnt see due to being on cable, so naturally I provided him with tv links, I noticed it was down litterally two hours ago and since all it's previous web adresses throughout its life span had all been down at some point I assumed it was a minor set back, that's crazy man greatest TV site ever 

Sadly I know of none like it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, R.I.P. I didn't think they would get as far as to shut the whole site down.

There are replacements though - Stage6 is on the come up. As for something with a similar sized database - try


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2007)

I KNEW THERE WAS A REASON WHY I COULDN'T ACCESS THE DAMN SITE!!!! WHO FUCKING SNITCHED?!!!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 21, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I KNEW THERE WAS A REASON WHY I COULDN'T ACCESS THE DAMN SITE!!!! WHO FUCKING SNITCHED?!!!!!



agreed i been trying all day

heres one site

Link removed


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

I always lol when an article mentions that someone is trying to 'crack down on internet piracy'. Keep trying guys.


----------



## December (Oct 21, 2007)

That's where I stream most of my movies.


----------



## Blue (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope they finally fuck up Pirate Bay next.

Yes, I'm a pirate myself. But theft IS theft, and if you mess with the bull, you get the horns.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't use it but my brother loves that site... He's gonna be pissed. :/


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Blue said:


> Yes, I'm a pirate myself. But theft IS theft, and if you mess with the bull, you get the horns.



Online piracy isn't actually theft as you aren't actually theiving anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Blue said:


> I hope they finally fuck up Pirate Bay next.
> 
> Yes, I'm a pirate myself. But theft IS theft, and if you mess with the bull, you get the horns.





CuaT_Tro said:


> Online piracy isn't actually theft as you aren't actually theiving anything.


Actually its more on the order of laundering money since you are making lots of copies 

I went to check out that pirate bay site. Their response to the legal stuff is very very lol.

Tobi is Uchiha Madara


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pirating is not theft; it's simply borrowing or sharing. Obviously a movie got on the net because someone *paid for the original *and ripped it. It's the same as watching a movie with your friends or having them borrow it to save it in their memory. And Blue, you fail. Though I as well can't use bittorrent with the school's computers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 22, 2007)

Stop Snitchin'


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 22, 2007)

I couldn't get onto their site for a few days now, but this is still bad. I didn't know it was started by some guy in the UK. I'm sure there are or will be more of these sites to replace the old ones. It would be like Youtube trying to remove various series, just to be uploaded by someone else. 

The site was a link to lots of series and movies especially when you are looking for something when bored, but I find that most of them are on Veoh (hates new veohtv!), so if I'm searching for something in particular I would start with Stage6 for quality then probably Veoh then others. Though, its quite often that I don't have a particular series, movie in mind and TV links usually helps me find something.

Alluc.org is another site that I know about and watchnewfilms.com - which links to other sites as well (though I'm not sure how good they are).


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> That's why I want them shut down. They're not even trying to justify themselves with bullshit excuses like DimeZ there - they're just hiding behind Sweden's shitty laws and thumbing their nose at the companies they're denying thousands or millions of dollars to.
> 
> If I were one of the major entertainment studios, or Microsoft, or any of these people - I'd be over lawyers. I'd be calling Bombz R' Us. Seriously, *I'd pay someone to fuck up their servers with an axe.*



There was actually a bit of a scandal a few months back with a company who was found out to have paid some hackers to fuck up some of their script. I forget which company did it to PB though.


----------



## Haruko (Oct 22, 2007)

What? TVLinks gone. But now I have to download stuff on my shitty internets. DAMN.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

Peter said:


> Bastards.
> 
> Does anyone know of a similar site? I know 90% of the stuff they linked to was on Veoh, Stage6, Dailymotion and Toudou. But does anyone know of a site like tv-links that can fill the void in my heart? T______T





Snake_108 said:


> Damn, R.I.P. I didn't think they would get as far as to shut the whole site down.
> 
> There are replacements though - Stage6 is on the come up. As for something with a similar sized database - try



QFT

i use alluc too although id wish everyone would use stage6 in there

shit i hate youtube and that chinese slow loading crap


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah good job for cutting out the middle men instead of working to crack down on _the direct sources_. Anything to cut down piracy I guess, which leads me to believe there is a hint of desperation on their part to get results so TV Links was the next best thing.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 22, 2007)

*sigh*

I knew this would happen. Oh well, on to the next one.


----------



## cairo012 (Oct 22, 2007)

no woooonder.  wow.  my friend's gonna be pissed when I tell her.  lol.  CLASSIC KODAK MOMENT.  I can see it now.... 

anyways.  Piracy will always be around.  Good publicity. lol. 

bye bye tv-links.  It was nice knowin ya.  

Stage6 is pretty excellent... veoh is nice.  onwards!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol Mann... is that the site you once recommended me? ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)

cairo012 said:


> no woooonder.  wow.  my friend's gonna be pissed when I tell her.  lol.  CLASSIC KODAK MOMENT.  I can see it now....
> 
> anyways.  Piracy will always be around.  Good publicity. lol.
> 
> ...


Those 2 are good. Searching is just an ass pain 


Blind Itachi said:


> Lol Mann... is that the site you once recommended me? ...


Yes. yes it was


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> That's why I want them shut down. They're not even trying to justify themselves with bullshit excuses like DimeZ there - they're just hiding behind Sweden's shitty laws and thumbing their nose at the companies they're denying thousands or millions of dollars to.
> 
> If I were one of the major entertainment studios, or Microsoft, or any of these people - I'd be over lawyers. I'd be calling Bombz R' Us. Seriously, I'd pay someone to fuck up their servers with an axe.



Blue, stop failing so hard!


----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 22, 2007)

im afraid so  i (was lol) a mod on tv links and it seems that some of the other moderating staff have been arrested. we might be able to bring tvl back to life but it will never be as good as before. the real reason tv links got shut down was because it got too popular and attracted too much attention. it was getting about 1000000 users.

its kinda gay becuase tv links havent done anything wrong. we were just pointing TO the illegal videos (deep linkning). we werent hosting them at all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)

AshWilso12 said:


> im afraid so  i (was lol) a mod on tv links and it seems that some of the other moderating staff have been arrested. we might be able to bring tvl back to life but it will never be as good as before. the real reason tv links got shut down was because it got too popular and attracted too much attention. it was getting about 1000000 users.
> 
> its kinda gay becuase tv links havent done anything wrong. we were just pointing TO the illegal videos (deep linkning). we werent hosting them at all.


O Shi-

Please keep us informed with new developments! Is there any sites that you guys are going to move to or what else, moar info plox!


----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Peter said:


> O Shi-
> 
> Please keep us informed with new developments! Is there any sites that you guys are going to move to or what else, moar info plox!


its doubtfull and probable that tv links is gonna come back  but the remaining staff who arent hiding under rocks have reformed and trying to work something out


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)

AshWilso12 said:


> its doubtfull and probable that tv links is gonna come back  but the remaining staff who arent hiding under rocks have reformed and trying to work something out


Were all the staff out in England (.co.uk lol) or is there any who were out in another country with friendlier laws more on the order of Sweden who would be able to restart it?


----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Peter said:


> Were all the staff out in England (.co.uk lol) or is there any who were out in another country with friendlier laws more on the order of Sweden who would be able to restart it?


this ealier from one of the other mods: 



> “I would love to get one thing (works around “fact” grrr) straight:
> We or better **** wasn’t that stupid to host the main site in the UK, it
> was a co.uk domain but the servers were in the Netherlands.
> All the articles I have read so far went had comments about how this
> couldn’t have happened if the site would have been in sweden and what not. But that’s were the internet law needs some clarification. What does matter? The Domain? The country where the server is in? Where the site owner lives?"



so it seems that it would have still happened if it was in sweden 

soz im afraid thats all i can give you for now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)

AshWilso12 said:


> this ealier from one of the other mods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then if the servers were there, how were they able to shut the site down from the UK? Did they fuck the site up when they arrested the people or how did that work?

Please keep us posted with any updates my friend


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

TVlinks was an awesome site, could find so much shit on there. Oh well, at least I still got Demonoid and the rest of the internets. *


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hm, guess that explains why I couldn't get onto the site for the past 3 days.

*GODDAMNIT!!!!!!*


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 22, 2007)

Noooo!

Fuck that, I hadn't caught up on Weeds yet!  At least I caught up on Heroes before it got taken down..


----------



## Goom (Oct 22, 2007)

Chibi Hinata


not as good but its ok i guess.



damn im not 1337 anymore D:


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> what the fuck....?


your the person who posted it for f*cks sake....we should be asking you


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2007)

Damn i was hoping this wouldnt happen for awhile.  Why do bad things happen to good websites.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 23, 2007)

sheds more light. theres a bit at the bottom if you want to contribute to legal fees. 

thanks


----------



## Costigon (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, wow. I didn't excpect this so soon. I knew it'd get shut down at some point but no this sudden. I've been trying to get on to Tv-Links for a few days now, I thought it just had PMS or something. 

We should whoop whoevers responsible for this's ass. :shrooms


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Peter said:


> Lol. I have to agree with Blue on the point of it being theft, theft bad, cost jobs, but from entirely selfish standpoint, lol me college student. me on budget. me no wanna justify 30 dollar charges for new game, 100 for new software, 50 dollars on musics, and another 80 on movies when my mom gets the credit card bill next month.



Yup, yup, yup.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2007)

'tis a sad day indeed 

I loved that website. Went to it nearly every day. 

*cries*


----------



## Nakor (Oct 23, 2007)

Blue said:


> they're just hiding behind Sweden's shitty laws and thumbing their nose at the companies they're denying thousands or millions of dollars to.


aren't these major enterntainment studios doing the same with the U.S.'s copyright laws?


> If I were one of the major entertainment studios, or Microsoft, or any of these people - I'd be over lawyers. I'd be calling Bombz R' Us. Seriously, I'd pay someone to fuck up their servers with an axe.



then you'd be a hyprocrite.

maybe if these studios wouldn't charge $11 to see a movie, i might actually go to the theater more instead of watching them online.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2007)

It's only 7.50 with student rates here in Florida, but its still a bitch getting there for movies, I usually go with friends in their party van.

Thats the main concern and reason I miss tv-links, convenience. Its a bit out of the way to go rent DVDs, and old tv-shows, fagettabout it. I really don't want to pay for a dvd box set for a show I will only watch once. Also then there are movies that aren't that good. Example, Dragon Wars. It looked interesting enough to see, but it also looked like crap and not worth the money. As such, I watched it on tv links, enjoyed it enough but was confirmed in my feelings of it not being worth the 7.50.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

there goes my weekend


----------

